
When you look at two choices and can't tell immediately which one, neither matters. - jmorin007
http://garry.posterous.com/when-you-look-at-two-choices-a
======
unalone
Facebook users can tell the difference, though. Hardcore ones. The ones who
want absolute control over their feed. The ones who would actually FIND that
button. Most people don't know you can actually hide your feed stories.

Though the wording of your quote is actually a bit misleading. What if you
don't have enough information to make a decision? What if you're not entirely
certain of your priorities before going in? Some choices do take a while to
pick.

Unrelated note: what do you guys see as the advantage of using Posterous to
write entries? Just ease of emailing it? Given a choice between writing a blog
and updating to Posterous, what would the end user (rather than the founder)
benefit from? I'm asking because I'm legitimately curious what you think: I
used Posterous for a bit, but I'm still a bit unsure as to what its aims are.

